# Internet veikala atbalsts >  BDV66

## marcina

Vai pie Tevalo kaut kā var iegādāties šos tranzistorus?
Interesē BDV66B vai BDV66D, bet svarīgi tas nav.  ::  Jo kā saprotu, tad tie atšķiras tikai pēc voltiem. Bet manā ierīcē kā maksimums 30V  :: 
Sākumam nepieciešami 20 gabali.

----------


## Vinchi

Ir iespējams pasūtīt. Nosūtīšu tev cenu uz epastu.

----------


## marcina

Nu diemžēl cena galīgi garām, tāpēc pieskatīju nedaudz citādu - BDW47. Būšu ļoti pateicīgs, ja Tevalo varētu izveidot piedāvājumu uz šo tranzistoru   ::  
Apsolos pēc tam tik daudz jautājumu Tevalo darbiniekiem neuzdot   ::

----------


## Armando

BDW47-MBR  0.59 LVL 1gab

Bet 20 gab nav uz vietas piegāde 1 mēn.  ::

----------


## marcina

Nu cena jau ideāla   ::  Bet piegāde nu galīgi garām   ::  Par to mēnesi tos tranzistorus varētu jau izgatavot un cauri visai Ķīnai uz Latviju atvest   ::

----------


## Armando

Cena tāda tāpēc, ka tie ir vesti no ķīnas ::  Un attiecīgi tāda piegāde.
No ELFA ir dārgāki, bet piegāde 3 dienas.

----------

